# appy, possible buy



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of appys because of the build and actually color, but I think this one is really nice. She doesn't look like the "foundation" appy (whatever the right term for that is), but more like appendix. I think she worth a look!


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

I really like her. 
However, this statement--

_""Her snow cap coloring gives her a 100% color production future""_

Is not accurate. First off, "true" snow caps do not have many if any spots in their blankets-- in the older photos of her, you can see many spots over her hips. Secondly, her sire is a Thoroughbred-- "true" snowcaps have two colored Appaloosa parents-- thats how they get to be homozygous for color-- they inherit a color gene from each parent.

But seriously, I think she has a lot going for her, and I like her. The mis-identifying color/pattern thing is just a pet peeve of mine, being an Appaloosa person. 
She would be a fun prospect. Good luck!


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

worth looking at, but by all means, if you're going to event with her, please, PLEASE examine her feet closely! Being a young horse, her feet are still in the developmental stages, and looking at her strides in the pictures, you can tell she lands toe first. Make sure that her toes are rounded ( on the edge instead of < . It affects her breakover, and she will not perform correctly or as well as she could if her feet are done properly. Make sure she has a good tall heel too, that her frog goes 3/4 way across the bottom of her foot. Any less means her toes have been too long, any more she's too upright, and her legs weren't built for H/J or speed events. 

Her head carriage is a little high for my taste, and she also has a long hip. Long hips with a short back can lead to overreaching, so watch her canter and gallop, make sure that she doesn't clack her back toes on her front heels.

Be sure to pull her away from her pasturemates, to where she can't see them, and see how she reacts. If she gets fussy, see how hard it is for you to keep her attention.

Also, before you leave home, put a plastic grocery bag in your back pocket. When you are picking up her feet and fooling with her, make her look at you and whip the bag out, shaking it loudly. Watch her response and the white in her eyes. If she still eyes you when you put the bag away, she's a nervous horse, and one that will need a lot of seasoning.

I bought a 5yr old Off Track Thoroughbred, dead broke, patterned on barrels, registered with three bars on his papers for $250. Keep that in mind, and be sure to offer less than what they're asking to see if they'll come down. The bottom has fallen out of the horse market, and for $1000 at an auction you could have a REALLY NICE horse that's seen it all.

GOOD LUCK!!! Just wanted to offer up some tips to keep in mind when you look... 

Hope this helps!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

westonsma said:


> Also, before you leave home, put a plastic grocery bag in your back pocket. When you are picking up her feet and fooling with her, make her look at you and whip the bag out, shaking it loudly. Watch her response and the white in her eyes. If she still eyes you when you put the bag away, she's a nervous horse, and one that will need a lot of seasoning.


If someone did that to my horse for sale I would be very upset, I wouldn't want her to become traumatized about plastic bags. Besides, even the most quiet five year old isn't going to like someone suddenly snapping a plastic bag at them!


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

_>>>> Watch her response and the white in her eyes._ 

Being appaloosa-colored, it is possible that the whites of her eyes will show ALL the time-- its an Appaloosa color/characteristic trait to have white sclera surrounding the colored iris of the eye, and some Appaloosas have very prominent white sclera and always look a little "surprised"....so don' be alarmed by it.


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

shes cute, and I think worth a look. 8)


----------



## gabrielstriumph (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh my lord, that's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard! The whole thing about the plastic bag. 
First of all, this horse doesn't know her and second of all, I think any horse would be slightly afriad if not quite spooked by a plastic bag whipping out around their feet. That is a stupid idea.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i think she is worth it, for certain. I dont like the appys either but she aint bad, especially for the price. DO NOT DO THE PLASTIC BAG THING!! that is somethign you do if you BUY the horse, not to someones horse you dont even know, that is asking for trouble. she is nice i would take her.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks guys!!! i would NEVER EVER do anything like that to someone else's horse... I know if i was a horse and someone i didnt know started shaking a bag at me i would freak out, i do plan on taking her for a trail ride if they will let me. Now if she's like OMG at every little thing we see then i wont get her. I dont mind a horse that spooks at some things as long as they dont bolt and are willing to walk up an sniff it and get over it. If i was a horse owner and some pulled out a bag and did that to my horse i would be ****ed, plus i know he would flip out (he was abused). I think im going to have her send me some more pictures before i go look at her, the pictures she sent are all over 2 years old and with such a young horse stuff can change. She's 2 hours away so i dont want to waste the gas unless i know pretty much for sure.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh dear lord - RE: the PLASTIC BAG - if a potential buyer did that to my horse, I would promptly escort them off my property. There are much, MUCH better ways to test a horse's nervousness. Especially a young horse. Good way to scare the pants off them though. 
Most horses will react to a person violently whipping out a plastic bag and shaking it at the horse; I know mine would, and he's pretty calm!
If someone pulled out a plastic bag and started shaking it at me if I was unsuspecting, I'm sure my own poor heart would almost fail!

Regarding the horse itself - SUPER cute. I really like her build and the color is just extra. I normally don't like Appys too much, but she is stunning. I would really like to see more recent pictures.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm with you JDI. If someone did that plastic bag thing to my horse, I would not let them come back. One of my horses is deathly afraid of plastic bags and smoke (the 17 yo OTTB). We tried to desensitize her to the plastic bag (not the smoke, as it is pretty natural for horses to be afraid of it!) and if you would come near her with the thing, she would try to jump out of the arena. She was THAT afraid. So we just forgot about it and there is rarely an occasion where she has to be exposed to one full on. Shavings bags don't seem to be a problem though *shrugs*

I think she's worth a look, personally. I'm not much for Appys but she is really cute! I would like to see more recent pics where she isn't growing still.


----------



## Catalyst (Aug 12, 2008)

westonsma said:


> Also, before you leave home, put a plastic grocery bag in your back pocket. When you are picking up her feet and fooling with her, make her look at you and whip the bag out, shaking it loudly. Watch her response and the white in her eyes. If she still eyes you when you put the bag away, she's a nervous horse, and one that will need a lot of seasoning.


PLEASE don't do this!

One of the appy traits is having white sclera around their eyes, and some appaloosas have a bit larger sclera than others, so "the white" in their eyes is really just that. My own gelding gives me what I call "the hairy eyeball" sometimes when something new has caught his attention and he's not so sure about it. I would not appreciate someone doing this to my horse!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

westonsma said:


> Also, before you leave home, put a plastic grocery bag in your back pocket. When you are picking up her feet and fooling with her, make her look at you and whip the bag out, shaking it loudly. Watch her response and the white in her eyes. If she still eyes you when you put the bag away, she's a nervous horse, and one that will need a lot of seasoning.


WTH?? That has to be one of the most ridiculous things I've read on this forum. The horse doesn't know her and has no trust/bond with her to look to her to make sure that plastic bag isn't going to kill her. That's very irresponsible.

Almost any horse is will freak out when you pull that kind of stunt.


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

So have you been out to look at this lovely girl yet?


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

Most deff worth a look!


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

I just read the plastic bag thing. I wouldn't do it to a horse you don't know at all. But, it training I use it. It helps them be more alert when riding (that what you want when you ride saddleseat, if for the horse look like hes alert.) It also helps with there fear. Some people cheat in the show ring and have someone shake a bag around.....

But for a new horse you don't know at all, not a good idea at all.


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

I think she is darling, I love her coloring and her movement. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

thats a cute filly that u would like. i'm not a big fan of appy's, but shes got a nice coat


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

her owners wouldn't send me new pictures of her (dont know why) and she's to far away for me to just drive out and see her without looking at new pics first. so i decided to keep looking.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Hehe. If you don't get her, I will.


----------

